# winter sowing



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Now that summer gardens are over and fall is getting close to being over, most gardens are laid by and resting until next spring, now would be a good time to start discussing and talking about Winter Sowing". It is a great way of growing seedlings for next spring and summer gardens. Most flowers & veggies can be wintersown. Its very inexpensive to get started. All a person needs is some clear containers. Use clear milk & water jugs Gallon or 1/2 gallon, 2 litter drink bottles, or any type container as long as it is clear and has a top or cover. Get some potting Mix (mix, not potting soil) or any soiless mix, get the seed you want top sow, and a couple of paint pens (from any craft store or lowes) and you are ready to winter sow. Winter sowing usually starts when the winter solitice starts about december 22 and you can winter sow all the way into march. below are a couple of pictures of my last years wintersowing





































as you can see, wintersowing is very easy, very rewarding and a excellent way to get new plants for your flowe beds or veggie garden.. I wintersowed tomatoes, cabbage, melons, peppers, and just about any type plant that can reseed irself. 
You can also go to wintersown.org and find out from trudy just how easily you can get started. So lets get this show on the road, ask questions and of those that have wintersown before give thei advise and this will give another element to your gardening during a period of the year when you are just looking thru the gardening wish books! 
thank you


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Very impressive! I will check out wintersown.org to see how to do this in Illinois. Thanks for the idea. It is really hard sitting on my hands at the end of the season!


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Shannon, you might want to start thinking of purchasing the potting mix now because in some areas they put it away. but usually home depot, lowes and even some walmarts have it out all year. This wintersowing is so much fun. Here is how easy it is..gather some containers , I like gallon jugs, 2 litter bottles. Put drain holes in the bottom. I use an old soldering iron to put the drain holes in (easier) then cut the jug or bottle about 5 inches from bottom, all the way around EXCEPT leave just enough to hinge the top half back, fill 3-4 inches of moisten soiless mix, sow your seed, (I cover the seed with small amount of sand) , then unscrew top and discard, mark with the paint pen (these will not fad) the name of seed (I just number the container and use a spread sheet), set outside (I like dapple shade) , let it stay in the freezing cold, ice, and snow!, you dont have to water, (until it gets spring) they will get moisture from ice, snow and rain. They will start sprouting when mother nature calls them. Try wintersowing, you'll love it and all the new plants you will get, and best of all, they will be already "hardened off" !
have a wonderful day


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

I do use a small piece of duct tape to hold the top half down!


----------



## sharonrossy (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok I have a question. In my zone 5b in Montreal, they might sprout but it will later. It's too cold here. I have had volunteer tomatoes, but they show up late and don't necessarily produce as much si I know the seeds will survive. I was planning on sowing mine indoors around February or March.
Sharon


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

wow.. i didn't know you could do this...very interesting.


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Sharonrossy, the colder the better! You see, when you sow in the clear plastic jugs, or any clear container with a top, like deli containers, these little jewels are just like minature hot houses. I have friends in canada, conn., and a couple of other northern states. They all have good germination. you can go to "wintersowing.org and Trudy has all the answers for she has been doing this for several years. There are a lot of answers to everyones questions. You should try this even with only a few containers just to see how you like it. It costs very little, just some recycled containers/jugs some potting mix, a few seed and you ready to go! 
good luck


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Sharon , you can still sow some inside also. I even do some inside. But as you can see from my pictures I had good luck with mine. 
have a great day


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

*plants from wintersowing*

here are some plants fron wintersowing





































this is just a few of the flowers, I had a total of 238 jugs and had good germination in 217....

always have fun gardening!


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, wow and wow! The flowers are gorgeous! I've collected 3 jugs so far. I think I try some flowers. I need to go get the potting mix so that I can get started. Thanks Errol!!


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Shannon, the time to start is the beginning winter solitice which usually is about december 22nd. I usually start a few between christmas day and new years and really get into it after jan 1st. then all through until end of march. I will usually start my veggie seed and mater seed around middle of feb.-middle of march. That is in my area of middle tn and I am now in zone 7a
its raining here this am and wind blowing so won't get any thing done in the garden today. So instead I'll go down to the potting shed & seed shop, and go through all the seed, separate, clean package and list my many seed! Always something to do with gardening any time of the year or in any type weather! Who could ask for anything more? 
ya'll have fun this monday and thank God for another wonderful day


----------

